# Duke my buddy has finally passed on  I am so done over this dog



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

This has been a hard go. Its going to be a long weekend. I dont like people. He was my friend, he didnt like them either.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss, TD.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 3, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> This has been a hard go. Its going to be a long weekend. I dont like people. He was my friend, he didnt like them either.



Dog are the best, but they don't last long. I think it always good to get along with people. I can get along with anybody. As long as they respect me, I respect them. You will live a lonely life if you don't like people. My condolences for your loss though.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh boy I better expect that I best explain this. Duke has been my best back door buddy for forever. He is not one of my crew.  I moved into this town with a rocking socking team catahoula that bitched slapped everyone around me.


Well except for Duke. What an asshole. He thought he could take us. LOLOLOL. He ran with my guys he really did. He was the best catahoula wannabe for forever. I ran with Duke for years. 

It hurts to know that he left us.

One girl Raven as part of the three amigos.

I'm going to get as shit faced as I can tonight thinking about him. Yeah. Its a dog. Its a friend.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

By the way he was 12 plus.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 3, 2016)

Every time a thread like this pops up, I post this link:


My Dog: The Paradox - The Oatmeal


Read it, please. It's wonderful.


On a side note, four years ago I was forced to let my "son" "go". I cried more that day than when my dad died. And why not? I spent every day for 16 years with that dog...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 3, 2016)

i am so sorry....its hard to see a person with much dog love....loss a pal....again i am sorry

if i were there we would drink patron and cry....no one should have to cry alone....


----------



## MaryL (Mar 3, 2016)

Come on, it's just a dog. Grow up. Even people come and go, parents, siblings friends.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > This has been a hard go. Its going to be a long weekend. I dont like people. He was my friend, he didnt like them either.
> ...



I have always thought your first dog will last longer than your first marriage. I have been proven right on many occasions lololol.Hey just two come on guys.

But Duke this dog. This dog was just the best. I was just in the middle of writing a series for my grandson called "My friend Duke" because  he loves dogs and can't have one yet I was going to give him my first short story.

I've had so many in the works. But I've just been living life with Duke for so long I put the series on a back burner. You really have had to know this beastie to have lived this long.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Come on, it's just a dog. Grow up. Even people come and go, parents, siblings friends.



Some hit our souls. Some are worth taking our breath away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 3, 2016)

My condolences.
Just remember the times they made you laugh and it makes it much easier.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 3, 2016)

When My dog Momo was dying, kids and relatives showed up. We respected the ol' one eyed mutt. He was a beautiful old soul, I was glad to know him, not own him. And life and the story goes on, unabated. Sorry.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

MaryL said:


> When My dog Momo was dying, kids and relatives showed up. We respected the ol' one eyed mutt. He was a beautiful old soul, I was glad to know him, not own him. And life and the story goes on, unabated. Sorry.



When we rolled in without Jim Dandy but all in the front balls \\\\\\dusty roads, bad ass and ruby starr the town knew we were.

Best up. the old boy. didntblink. I loved it.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

MaryL said:


> When My dog Momo was dying, kids and relatives showed up. We respected the ol' one eyed mutt. He was a beautiful old soul, I was glad to know him, not own him. And life and the story goes on, unabated. Sorry.



I'd like to know the end of that story. \\please put that up. mine is just a simple story.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 3, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When My dog Momo was dying, kids and relatives showed up. We respected the ol' one eyed mutt. He was a beautiful old soul, I was glad to know him, not own him. And life and the story goes on, unabated. Sorry.
> ...


I want to know how it ends, too.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When My dog Momo was dying, kids and relatives showed up. We respected the ol' one eyed mutt. He was a beautiful old soul, I was glad to know him, not own him. And life and the story goes on, unabated. Sorry.
> ...


my guy is simply


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

MaryL said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




It appears we are going to send him off in true viking spirit. Valhalla.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

This will be good.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2016)

His body might be gone, but his memory will be FOREVER implanted in your heart and head...he will be with you until you are no more. My condolences!


----------



## MaryL (Mar 3, 2016)

Cremation? I still have MOMO, in a box and a candle and the best picture of him on top. Good souls live on and that's all that matters.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

MaryL said:


> When My dog Momo was dying, kids and relatives showed up. We respected the ol' one eyed mutt. He was a beautiful old soul, I was glad to know him, not own him. And life and the story goes on, unabated. Sorry.


Geeae louize I love the story.,


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> His body might be gone, but his memory will be FOREVER implanted in your heart and head...he will be with you until you are no more. My condolences!


it hurts vig it really really hurts my friend.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > His body might be gone, but his memory will be FOREVER implanted in your heart and head...he will be with you until you are no more. My condolences!
> ...



Yes, I know I do it with a clowder where one dies every few months..you NEVER forget each one, but realize you made their insignificant lives easier than being an uncared for feral.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> His body might be gone, but his memory will be FOREVER implanted in your heart and head...he will be with you until you are no more. My condolences!



Looks like we really are going to pass him off Viking style.

He really was the best of friends. I don\t like many. He was my friend. no offence to all of you guys but he was my day to day darling.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

Now lets put the end of this. Thank you so. My heart is so broken. But I'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> By the way he was 12 plus.




(((I am sorry TD   )))

I am sure he did live a happy long life with you ....


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> This has been a hard go. Its going to be a long weekend. I dont like people. He was my friend, he didnt like them either.



He probably had good taste....I'm so sorry TD 


((((HUGS))))


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Come on, it's just a dog. Grow Even people come and go, parents, siblings friends.



I don't like people. I'm over 60. I've been fucked over enough by people. Never by a beastie. And my husband and I are both professionals and we'd rather trust a beastie than a co worker. 

just life.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

This beastie. I\ve been in the middle of negotiations to tell sort of our story called a childs world called "my friend duke' and all our adventures together. 

he really has been one hell of a buddy and in my non political lives with you guys I've rocked these roads and gone up and down these hills will this old timer. I'll put him on the back burner for now. I'll make sure his stories will be told with me after we deal with his death.

We are going to give him the best send off. Viking. Glad I have made some sort of difference in this old town. We are going to give Duke a Viking funeral.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

Coyote said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > This has been a hard go. Its going to be a long weekend. I dont like people. He was my friend, he didnt like them either.
> ...



Not a worry. I love seeing that coon and thinking of Duncan everytime.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

You know when you have a friend pass like this the pain is exquisite. but thats a good thing. some how this hurt when I scream in the bush down the road makes you care more. makes you love more. I'll scare some with that scream but only for a minute. 

Im going to miss the hell out of him. Tomorrows going to be a long day with all the wood coming in for his funeral pyre and then Saturday if I go off the rails when we torch him please have mercy on me no matter what I post okay?


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

They are bringing in all the wood now oh heavens,


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

Today and tomorrow will probably be absolutely horrid. I don't want to leave it this way. I saw the best the other day. Always hold on to the good.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2016)

You doing ok TD?


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 4, 2016)

Coyote said:


> You doing ok TD?



Hanging in dear heart. Rough go losing him. My husband and I just got back from town. It's always a big deal because we really do live in the middle of nowhere.  He came up with a great idea that when they light the fire for Duke  we're going to light a July 4th spectacular fireworks show in appreciation of his life. 

So we bought the whole shebang including rockets!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Funny how they seem more human than humans some times. 


This is a good website. When your house is burning down, you should brush your teeth - The Oatmeal


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 4, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> This has been a hard go. Its going to be a long weekend. I dont like people. He was my friend, he didnt like them either.




_Dogs' lives are short, too short, but you know that going in. You know the pain is coming, you're going to lose a dog, and there's going to be great anguish, so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy, or delight in her innocence, because you can't support the illusion that a dog can be your lifelong companion. There's such beauty in the hard honesty of that, in accepting and giving love while always aware it comes with an unbearable price. Maybe loving dogs is the way we do penance for all the other illusions we allow ourselves and for the mistakes we make because of those illusions.


Dean Koontz_


----------



## G.T. (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry 2 hear t.d. : /


----------

